

Euler's identity encoded in a crop circle - parenthesis
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/this-britain/crop-circle-season-arrives-with-a-mathematical-message-1982647.html

======
pook
> Nobody knows for sure how crop circles are made.

Maybe this guy does. <http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/2191565.stm>

These two, as well:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crop_circle#Bower_and_Chorley>

edit: and anyone who reads this: <http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Crop-Circle>

------
instcode
More insightful analysis:
<http://www.cropcircleconnector.com/2010/wilton/comments.html>

Someone must be playing joke on human brain ;-)

